
The IP Bill: A Letter to My MP - mocko
https://mocko.org.uk/b/2016/03/12/ip-bill-a-letter-to-my-mp/
======
youngbullind
Any suggestions of a good base country? My company is registered in London but
if this goes through I can see the argument for changing that.

~~~
flashm
Yep I'm registered in the UK as well. I'm not entirely sure how it will affect
us. We have around 2000 users. Nothing out of the ordinary stored or any
messaging service.

